# Spending American dollars



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

Just wondering if I'd be losing out if I used US dollars instead of converting the money into Mexican peso?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

MrOctober430 said:


> Just wondering if I'd be losing out if I used US dollars instead of converting the money into Mexican peso?


I think you'd find that you would keep a lot of your dollars. 

Very few of the Mexican shops will take dollars or credit cards for that matter. In the larger cities there are more places but still not that many.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

pappabee said:


> I think you'd find that you would keep a lot of your dollars.
> 
> Very few of the Mexican shops will take dollars or credit cards for that matter. In the larger cities there are more places but still not that many.


And I've found the majority of small shops or pemex stations that do take dollars want to exchange it at a $1 USD to $10 MXN rate, where the real exchange is around $12 (I think). Guess they figure that the only time you'd use USD and not exchange it elsewhere is if you are in a 'need-now' situation and subsequently they take advantage of that...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't think you can spend dollars unless you are along the northern border or in Cancun. Use an ATM machine to get pesos (of course with your banks knowledge you are in Mexico)


----------



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok that's what I figured! thanks for the replies


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

*Dollars vs local currency*

Besides the poor exchange rates, there is a cultural issue:

As airline crew, I ALWAYS try to use local currency (except in certain border areas). Using USD abroad seems to suggest that you have not accepted the local way of doing things.

Learning at least a few basic expressions of the local language, being aware of local customs, and yes, using the local currency will all go a long way in showing that you are at least trying to fit in. 

Many of the complaints that I hear from Americans travelling abroad stem from the Americans' failure to acknowledge that THEY are the foreigner. 

Just my 25 centavos worth....


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

*dollars no peso yes*



MrOctober430 said:


> Just wondering if I'd be losing out if I used US dollars instead of converting the money into Mexican peso?


not losing out the peso is worth more then the dollar 

today rate 1 dollar=12.31 peso


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Use your ATM card to obtain cash in Mexico. You may want to ask your bank to raise your daily limit to something like $1000 USD, so you can avoid multiple fees. There are ATM machines in every bank, many department stores, big box stores, government buildings, large pharmacies, etc.; so, there is no problem obtaining cash, in pesos, when you need it. Credit cards are seldom used or accepted, except in the big chains. Since money laundering has become a problem, few merchants would accept dollars, in any case. The only exception would be in large tourist destination resorts, where prices are much higher anyway.


----------

